# Would you trade a P220ST for a P226 Stainless?



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guys a co-worker wants to trand his P226 in 40S&W with a 357 SIG barrel, 2 Mags and 150 rds of 357 SIG for my P220ST & 2 Mags.....Both guns are in great shape however his nite sights are fading where as ming are still pretty bright. Other than that they're both in good shape minor holster wear on his none on mine, but thats not a big deal. The ST is my second 220, I have another traditional carbon slide two tone so I wouldn't be without a 220 additionally I have a 228 & 239 in 9mm, a 229 in 40 S&W, but no 226. So what should I do? Would you make the trade? Yes or No and why?


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't believe in selling or trading my stuff. I decide what I want, save my money and get it. I don't sell or trade anything. If you want a stainless 226, fine. Get one. I wouldn't be inclined to trade for it.


----------



## VNvet (Mar 27, 2012)

Since the economy went to the basement floor I've had to either trade or sell some of my firearms. Yes it does hurt, but I need to eat and pay bills. Enough of that.....

Both the 40S&W and the 357sig is (relatively speaking) expensive ammo, where 45 ammo is relatively inexpensive. If you don't already own a 40S&W or a 357sig pistol means you'll need to expand you investment a little. You won't need to buy anything different as to cleaning supplies, but carry systems...maybe.

I have a few 45ACPs in my locker so I think I would do the trade. I have however one 40S&W already but not the 357Sig. For me it would be toy to play with while I set at my computer and talk to you guys and listen to the TV.

Vv


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I really like the 45ACP and think I'd keep the P220 if it were me. I like the P226, but for me it needs to be a 9mm, just because.


----------



## 2rastas (Aug 31, 2011)

I wouldn't trade for it either. I'm in love with 220's, except only SAO models.


----------



## Medic7 (May 18, 2012)

After reading the rest of the post... Ask, your buddy if he wants a different caliber because he can buy a different barrel and put it in the gun. He can buy different grips and sights. I have shot one before and absolutely love the 226 with rubber conform hogue grips its awesome. But do what you wish.


----------



## strat23 (Feb 9, 2012)

since you already have the other/second 220, I'd make the trade. Every SIG collection needs a 226 (although I agree with FNISHR above - I'd prefer to have it in 9mm).


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

depends, if your 220st is 1st generation, it's a sport frame with small rail for the proprietary comp & thought by some to have better fit than the 2nd gen & maybe something you want to hold on to.

i've got both, 1st gen 220st & 226st/40.

other than that, they're worth about the same & an even trade.


----------



## Popeye7751 (Dec 23, 2012)

I wouldn't but just personal preference. I don't care for the .40 rnd. The .357 would be OK but it would wind up as a safe queen and SD. I enjoy shooting my P220.


----------

